# Using component and HDMI outputs siutaneously. Almost works, any help?



## higherdef (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a 211 in my basement running a Samsung 61" DLP (through component outputs). I recently put a Phillips 32" LCD on my screened porch about 20 feet away. I plugged the HDMI connection in to it and viola! Both systems are working...

... until I turn off the LCD. Then the DLP "blinks" about every 5 seconds. Looks like it is polling for the HDMI connection or something. Before I go spend a few hundred on on a 2:1 HDMI splitter (anybody know where to get one of these cheaper?), I'd like to know if there is some other resolution other than leaving the LCD on 24X7 or constantly plugging and unplugging the HDMI cable! Thx much.


----------



## conehead433 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone else have any experience trying to use both the component and HDMI connections going to different sets at the same time? I don't really want to get two receivers as I will only be watching either a Sony 57" CRT or a projection screen from a Panasonic AE700. And I want both to be in HD, therefore the two tuner setup of the 622 with one of the tuners being SD only wouldn't work for me. I suppose you could do the same (use HDMI and component) with a 622 as well. I surely don't want to have to keep both turned on to have a picture on the other. Having to swap cables would be a minor inconvenience. TIA


----------



## Deputy-Dawg (Jul 19, 2006)

I suspect that the only solution is to use the HDMI switch. The problem is, as you suspected, the fact that the HDMI ouput on the 211 is trying to shake hands with the HDMI input on your Phillips LCD. So long as the HDMI port sees termination (connected to another device) the HDCP protocol must be ovserved. You might try lowering your HD output to SD quality (480p or 480i) and see if that works. But then you would, of course, have a much poorer quality picture.

Of course this is all in the name of protecting the copyrights of the content providers. Copy Protection schemes always injure the consumer and have yet been any real protection to the media providers. HDCP has already been hacked.


----------



## conehead433 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I'm sitting on the sidelines waiting to see how the Tivo lawsuit plays out as I would probably rather have the 622. I had HD with my local cable company, but they had a price hike and the HD content was pretty limited, especially when compared to Dish's. Hopefully I will be able to get my locals in HD OTA when I do sign up, as that was the only advantage my local cable co. had.


----------



## higherdef (Feb 2, 2005)

It wasn't cheap ($350 form Gefen). It is a little problematic as well but I think it has nothing to do with the 211. The splitter just freaks out and I have to reboot it about once a week. With this HDMI stuff, I feel like the guys trying to use the old LaserDisk players when theyy first came out. Lots of stuff to be worked out.

BTW: If you check out the HDMI official website (www.hdmi.org), you'll see they have 2 or 3 more versions of the standard already in the works including one that supports some ridiculous standard like 2160P picture resolution at 6 gig a second. What size dish do we need to pick that up!!!


----------

